# Cm Nightly



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

Guys,

Is there any reason that the nightlys haven't been updated for a few days now?


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

"@ChrisSoyars nightlies are down for a while"

Your best bet is to get someone to compile unofficial nightlys. I'm currently doing the incredible, and was considering others. No promises on that, though. What device are you on?

Edit: Chris said it should be up by the end of this weekend due to needing to replace some hardware.


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

PonsAsinorem said:


> "@ChrisSoyars nightlies are down for a while"
> 
> Your best bet is to get someone to compile unofficial nightlys. I'm currently doing the incredible, and was considering others. No promises on that, though. What device are you on?
> 
> Edit: Chris said it should be up by the end of this weekend due to needing to replace some hardware.


I've got a HTC wildfire, thanks for the info


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

AndyFox2011 said:


> I've got a HTC wildfire, thanks for the info


I can probably build you one or two to tide you over, if you want.

Edit: Gingerbread is slowing down due to ics, so one build should do it. Compiling now.


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

Done. Contains all changes from http://cm-nightlies....om/?device=buzz up to Change I6eb0650e: DSPManager: Add new string for device Specific Audio Effects button

cm7_buzz_pons-11242011.zip - 72.3 MB
md5sum: 20b05e1133f359d5a98bad25279408ae

Fair warning. Don't have a Wildfire to test on, but it should work. Make a nandroid to be safe.


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

PonsAsinorem said:


> Done. Contains all changes from http://cm-nightlies....om/?device=buzz up to Change I6eb0650e: DSPManager: Add new string for device Specific Audio Effects button
> 
> cm7_buzz_pons-11242011.zip - 72.3 MB
> md5sum: 20b05e1133f359d5a98bad25279408ae
> ...


Thanks very much, I'll try it when I get home tonight


----------

